# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu - Chup anh cuoi o dau

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu*? Didau xin mách bạn vài địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp mê ly.

_>> Địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở TP Hồ Chí Minh_ 

_>>  Lãng mạn những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới châu Á_ 

*Địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Hà Nội*

>> _Thơ mộng những điểm chụp ảnh cưới thu Hà Nội_ 

Vẻ đẹp cổ kính của Hà Nội đã khiến nhiều đôi uyên ương muốn lưu giữ hình ảnh hạnh phúc của mình tại đây. Hà Nội vốn đẹp, nhưng không vì thế mà việc chọn địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới trở nên dễ dàng.

Ở một thành phố bé nhỏ như Hà Nội, các cặp uyên ương phải mất thời gian tìm kiếm mới có thể chọn được bối cảnh đẹp cho những bộ ảnh cưới vì vào mỗi cuối tuần, có tới hàng chục đôi cô dâu, chú rể cùng chen nhau chụp ảnh tại các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng. Báo Ngôi Sao sẽ giới thiệu tới các bạn một số địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới quen thuộc, dễ tìm trong thành phố.



Phố cổ Hà Nội và những ngôi nhà cổ sẽ mang lại nét bình yên trong bộ ảnh 'Nhịp đập trái tim'.
*1. Khu vực quanh hồ Hoàn Kiếm và phố cổ*

Nếu muốn lưu giữ lại nét đẹp trầm mặc, dịu dàng của Hà Nội thì khu vực phố cổ là điểm đến thích hợp nhất với bạn. Khung cảnh cây xanh ven hồ Hồ Kiếm, với cầu Thê Húc màu son, Tháp Rùa nổi bật giữa hộ sẽ tôn lên vẻ đẹp những chiếc váy dài thướt tha của cô dâu và bộ vest lịch lãm của chú rể. Còn khu bàn cờ với phố Hàng Mã luôn rực rỡ đèn lồng, Hàng Vải với những thanh tre, nứa tạo nên hình dáng độc đáo hay những khu phố nghề cũ cũng sẽ là phông nền đẹp mắt khi lên ảnh cưới.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Bạn có thể mặc váy cưới, hoặc áo dài, trang điểm nhẹ nhàng, tùy thuộc vào từng loại trang phục.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Những ngày nắng, khu vực hồ Hoàn Kiếm vào buổi sáng hoặc tối đều có vẻ đẹp riêng. Đối với khu phố cổ, bạn nên chụop vào buổi sáng vì phố nhỏ, nhà cửa san sát, nếu không có nắng sẽ bị tối ảnh.



Vỉa hè phố Ngô Quyền lung linh khi đêm xuống trong bộ ảnh 'Chuột Béo và Mèo Con'.
*2. Nhà hát lớn, phố Ngô Quyền*

Công trình Nhà hát lớn mang màu vàng đậm và phong cách kiến trúc Pháp cũng được nhiều đôi uyên ương lựa chọn là nơi chụp ảnh cưới. Gần đó cũng có một địa điểm chụp ảnh khác với phong cách "tây" không kém là khu khách sạn Sofitel Metropole và Bắc Bộ Phủ nằm trên phố Ngô Quyền.

*Trang phục, trang điểm:* Áo dài hoặc áo cưới lộng lẫy.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp:* Buổi chiều những ngày nắng đẹp.

*3. Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám và Hoàng thành Thăng Long*

Nhiều cô dâu muốn chụp ảnh cưới trong trang phục áo dài truyền thống thì Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám và Hoàng Thành sẽ là địa điểm thích hợp.

*Trang phục, trang điểm:* Áo dài truyền thống và trang điểm nhẹ nhàng, kiểu tóc đơn giản, có thể vấn tóc như các cô gái Hà Nội xưa.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp:* Buổi gần trưa hoặc chiều, khi có ánh nắng mạnh vì Văn Miếu và Hoàng thành có khung cảnh khá tối hoặc nhiều cây.



Hoàng thành Thăng Long vừa có cây xanh, vừa có những mảng tường rêu phong, cổ kính nên cặp đôi trong bộ ảnh 'Khoai nướng và Khoai tây' đã chọn đây là nơi chụp ảnh.
*4. Đường Hoàng Diệu, Phan Đình Phùng và xung quanh khu vực Lăng Bác*

Khu vực này đẹp nhất là vào mùa thu, khi lá vàng rụng khắp vỉa hè, mặt phố và những tia nắng rực rỡ chiếu qua tán cây. Nhiều cặp uyên ương cho rằng, đây là khu vực lãng mạn nhất Hà Nội.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Áo dài, trang điểm, vấn tóc nhẹ nhàng hoặc váy cưới đơn giản.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Khu vực này đẹp nhất là vào mùa thu, trong những ngày nắng vàng rực rỡ.

*5. Con đường Kim Mã lãng mạn theo từng mùa*

Bất cứ khi nào bạn dạo bước tới đường Kim Mã, đoạn gần khu Ngoại giao đoàn và phố Vạn Phúc, bạn đều có thể tìm được những góc đẹp để chụp ảnh. Mùa xuân, đoạn đường phủ đầy chồi non đỏ rực của những cây bằng lăng san sát. Mùa hè, thảm cỏ xanh mướt mát trở nên rực rỡ hơn trong nắng. Mùa thu, lá vàng rụng đầy con đường và ngay cả mùa đông, đường Kim Mã với hàng cây khẳng khiu cũng thu hút nhiều đôi cô dâu, chú rể.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Váy cưới, trang điểm tự nhiên, nên chuẩn bị kèm theo những phụ kiện như súng bắn bong bóng, chong chóng, bóng bay nhiều màu để làm nền cho cô dâu, chú rể.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Sáng sớm hoặc chiều muộn mùa hè và mùa thu với nắng không quá gay gắt.



Công viên Bách Thảo là nơi được nhiều cặp uyên ương chọn để chụp ảnh cưới, trong đó có cặp đôi của bộ ảnh 'Em xì trum anh'.
*6. Các công viên lớn của Hà Nội như Bách Thảo, Thống Nhất, Thủ Lệ..*

Công viên là nơi lý tưởng để các cặp cô dâu chú rể thể hiện tình yêu nồng nàn, lãng mạn giữa không gian thiên nhiên, hoa cỏ.

*Trang điểm, trang phục*: Nên diện váy cưới và trang điểm nhẹ nhàng.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Mùa xuân và mùa hè là thời gian cây cối xanh tốt nhất. Bạn có thể chụp vào những ngày nắng, hoặc ngay cả những ngày mưa, cảnh quan trong công viên cũng đẹp và màu xanh của cây cối sẽ khiến bức ảnh của bạn không bị u ám.

>> _Chụp ảnh cưới lãng mạn ở công viên trẻ thơ_ 

*7. Khu vực quanh hồ Tây, chùa Kim Liên và biệt thự trong đường Xuân Diệu*

Chùa Kim Liên sẽ mang đến cho những bức ảnh của các đôi uyên ương vẻ cổ kính, còn khu biệt thự gần đó lại mang đến vẻ sang trọng, hiện đại.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Nếu chụp ảnh ở chùa Kim Liên, bạn nên chọn áo dài và kiểu trang điểm như các thiếu nữ Hà Nội xưa. Còn khu biệt thự Hồ Tây hiện đại sẽ phù hợp với trang phục áo cưới.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Chụp vào buổi hoàng hôn cũng là một ý tưởng hay.



Cô dâu và chú rể trong bộ ảnh 'Đám cưới tình yêu' tạo dáng ở khu biệt thự hồ Tây.
*8. Bãi đá sông Hồng*

Hiện bãi đá ven sông đã trở thành một "phim trường" để các đôi cô dâu, chú rể chụp ảnh. Ở đó có các cảnh quan nhân tạo như xích đu, hàng rào trắng và nhiều vật trang trí làm đạo cụ cho ảnh cưới. Tuy nhiên, nếu muốn vào đây chụp ảnh, các đôi uyên ương phải trả tiền gửi xe và tiền vé vào cổng từ vài trăm hoặc 1 triệu đồng.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Váy cưới ngắn hoặc áo đôi.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Những ngày nắng, tốt nhất là nên có trời xanh.

*9. Địa chỉ vườn hoa đẹp để chụp ảnh ở Hà Nội* 

Khi nói tới vườn hoa để chụp ảnh cưới, nhiều người thường nghĩ đến vườn hoa Nhật Tân với đủ các loại cúc bách nhật, hoa bươm bướm, hoa đào... Bạn đi thẳng từ ngõ 264 Âu Cơ sẽ tìm đến được vườn hoa Nhật Tân. Các mảnh vườn nhỏ ở đây đã được người dân trồng, không bán mà làm cảnh để khách du lịch tới chụp ảnh. Lệ phí vào đây chụp ảnh cưới dao động từ 100 - 200 nghìn đồng.

Gần Nhật Tân cũng có đầm sen hồ Tây, nằm sau công viên nước, bạn có thể đi thẳng từ ngõ 27 đường Xuân Diệu vào, đây cũng là địa điểm được nhiều cặp đôi sắp cưới lựa chọn để chụp ảnh khi mùa sen đến. Khoảng tháng 6, tháng 7 là thời điểm đông đúc nhất ở đầm sen. Tiền vé chụp ảnh tại đây trong khoảng 300 - 500 nghìn mỗi lần.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Váy cưới cùng khăn voan lộng lẫy hoặc váy xuông đơn giản cũng rất đẹp. Nhớ đừng trang điểm đậm quá.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Vào mùa hè, mùa thu, bạn sẽ có cơ hội chụp cùng hoa loa kèn, bách nhật, cúc cánh bướm. Nếu muốn chụp ảnh cưới giữa vườn đào, bạn nên chờ đến những ngày giáp Tết Nguyên đán. Nên chọn những ngày nắng, trời xanh để ảnh thêm đẹp.



Đôi uyên ương tạo dáng trong vườn hoa bách nhật, Nhật Tân trong bộ ảnh 'Luôn ở bên anh'
*10. Các quán cà phê*

Hiện nay, xu hướng chụp ảnh tại các quán cà phê đã trở thành mốt của các đôi cô dâu, chú rể. Một số quán cà phê nổi tiếng như Sum villa nằm trên đường Xuân Diệu, Align ở Khúc Hạo, Không gian sáng tạo ở Điện Biên Phủ hay hệ thống cà phê Highland... thường tấp nập khách là cô dâu, chú rể đến chụp ảnh. Ưu điểm của những nơi này là không gian thoáng đãng, không bị phụ thuộc thời tiết. Nếu muốn chụp ảnh tại quán cà phê, bạn nên liên hệ trước vì mỗi quán sẽ đưa ra một mức lệ phí khác nhau, có quán vài trăm nghìn, có quán yêu cầu tới 1, 2 triệu.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Váy cưới, trang điểm nhẹ nhàng.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Nên chụp ban ngày, có thể tận dụng ánh nắng thiên nhiên hoặc các ban công ngoài trời.



Mỗi khi mùa cưới đến, các quán cà phê đẹp ở Hà Nội thường đông khách tới chụp ảnh cưới. Bộ ảnh 'Cô giáo mèo và học sinh chuột' được thực hiện tại cà phê Align.
*11. Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp lung linh ở vườn nhãn - gần cầu Vĩnh Tuy*


*12. Chụp ảnh đẹp như thiên đường ở Ba Vì* 


*13. Làng gốm sứ Bát Tràng*

----------


## thietht

Ngoài những cảnh đẹp trong nội thành Hà Nội luôn là địa điểm an toàn và tiện lợi khi chụp ảnh cưới như công viên Bách Thảo, bảo tàng Dân tộc học, hồ Gươm, hồ Tây, bãi sông Hồng, các đôi thích khung cảnh lạ mắt thường lựa chọn những nơi xa hơn. Những vườn hoa cỏ ở ngoại thành và thắng cảnh sông nước, núi đồi ở các tỉnh được coi là điểm đến lý tưởng.

*1. Vườn hoa cải cúc và cải dầu ở Bắc Ninh*: Thời điểm chụp ảnh đẹp nhất là vào cuối tháng 11 đến tháng 1, khi hoa nở rực rỡ.


Hình ảnh trong album "Phút giây hạnh phúc của Nhím và Monkey"


Ảnh cưới của bạn Thanh Quyên, trong bộ ảnh "Uyên ương bên vườn cải" dự thi tháng 1
*2. Cánh đồng hoa trắng bên cầu sông Đuống, cách Hà Nội 20 km:*


Ảnh cưới của Lê Tuấn và Thúy Quỳnh, trong bộ ảnh "Nơi tình yêu bắt đầu"
*3. Thành cổ Sơn Tây và làng cổ Đường Lâm:*


Ảnh cưới của bạn Liên Hương trong bộ ảnh "Mối nhân duyên do ông trời sắp đặt", dự thi Ảnh cưới tháng 3.
*4. Khu du lịch Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên:*


Ảnh cưới của hai bạn Quang Minh và Thúy An, trong bộ ảnh "Đắm say giữa thiên nhiên", dự thi tháng 9.
*5. Mộc Châu, thiên đường chụp ảnh cưới* 



Bầu trời xanh ngắt tại Mộc Châu.
*6. Đồi chè và hồ núi Cốc, Thái Nguyên:*


Ảnh cưới của bạn Thu Hà và Minh Tuấn chụp vào tháng 9, trong bộ ảnh "Em hạnh phúc khi có anh ở bên" 



*7. Vân Đồn, Quảng Ninh với cảnh biển thơ mộng, cầu cảng và rừng thông:*


Ảnh cưới của Đặng Hồ Điệp và Bùi Thu Trang trong album 'Uyên ương lãng mạn bên biển'.


Ảnh cưới của hai bạn Huy và Linh trong album "Rất tự hào về bộ ảnh cưới"



Ảnh cưới của bạn Mai Linh trong bộ "Uyên ương giữa biển trời xanh ngắt"
*
8. Tam Cốc Bích Động và Tràng An, Ninh Bình với cảnh sông nước hữu tình:
*



Đôi uyên ương Doãn Mạnh - Phạm Huệ với bộ ảnh "Mọi chuyện trên cả tuyệt vời"



Ảnh cưới của bạn Nguyễn Thế Huy Tước, dự tháng 12, trong bộ "Nửa vòng trái đất"
*9. Flamingo Đại Lải - thuộc Vĩnh Phúc cách Hà Nội 50km*


*10. Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Biển Cát Bà*

----------


## thietht

*Sài Gòn rộng lớn có nhiều chỗ chụp ảnh để bạn lựa chọn, việc cần thiết là bạn nên hỏi kỹ đường đi cũng như chi phí tại các thắng cảnh của thành phố.*

Didau sẽ gợi ý cho bạn một số địa điểm chụp ảnh ở Sài Gòn. Tuy đây là các địa điểm quen thuộc, nhưng nếu bạn chọn được nhiếp ảnh gia sáng tạo, bộ ảnh của bạn vẫn trở nên sáng tạo, đẹp mắt.

*1. Phố phường đông đúc*



Bộ ảnh 'Lắng nghe âm thanh cuộc sống' được thực hiện tại khi vực chợ Bến Thành, Quận 1.
Nếu bạn cho rằng phải tìm những nơi xa trung tâm có cây cỏ, thiên nhiên xanh mát để chụp được bộ ảnh cưới đẹp thì đó là suy nghĩ chưa đúng. Cô dâu xinh xắn với chiếc váy cưới thướt tha sẽ trở nên nổi bật ngay gần dòng xe cộ ngược xuôi và bức ảnh cưới của bạn sẽ thật mới lạ, độc đáo. Những khu phố thích hợp để chụp ảnh như ven chợ Bến Thành, gần Nhà hát thành phố hay các trung tâm thương mại lớn của Quận 1 phố Trung thu Lương Nhữ Học ở Quận 5 rực rỡ trong đêm trăng rằm tháng 8...

*Trang phục, trang điểm:* Áo dài hoặc áo cưới.

*2. Nhà thờ Đức Bà và Bưu điện thành phố*



Bộ ảnh 'Sẻ chia hạnh phúc'.
Giống như Nhà thờ lớn ở Hà Nội, Nhà thờ Đức Bà của TP HCM cũng thu hút không ít các đôi uyên ương tới chụp ảnh cưới. Đặc biệt, ở ven khu vực Nhà thờ còn có những quán cà phê bệt, vào cuối tuần còn có hàng đàn chim bồ câu thân thiện, là phông nền độc đáo cho bộ ảnh cưới.

Ngay cạnh Nhà thờ là Bưu điện thành phố với kiến trúc cũ, cũng là địa điểm đẹp để chụp ảnh. Hai khu vực này đều không mất phí khi chụp ảnh và mang đậm dấu ấn của thành phố mang tên Bác.

*Trang phục, trang điểm*: Áo cưới lộng lẫy, các phụ kiện như giỏ hoa, vali hành lý hay bong bóng, gấu bông.

*Thời điểm chụp đẹp*: Những ngày nắng đẹp.

*3. Cầu Ánh Sao và khu đô thị Phú Mỹ Hưng*



Bộ ảnh 'Tình yêu diệu kỳ' thực hiện tại cầu Ánh Sao.
Cây cầu Ánh Sao nằm ở Quận 7 với thành cầu được uốn cong, tạo nên hình dáng đẹp khi lên ảnh. Hơn thế, cây cầu này cấm các phương tiện giao thông và chỉ dành cho người đi bộ dạo chơi chụp ảnh nên thuận tiện cho các tay máy và cô dâu, chú rể tác nghiệp.

Đường đi ra cầu Ánh Sao không khó, bạn đi theo đường Nguyễn Văn Linh, rồi rẽ vào đường Nguyễn Lương Băng, đến khu Nam Sài Gòn, chạy qua cầu Thầy Tiêu sẽ nhìn thấy cầu Ánh Sao.



Bản đồ dẫn vào cầu Ánh Sao. Điểm đến được ghi chữ A.
Trong khu vực Quận 7 cũng có khu vực đô thị Phú Mỹ Hưng với những con đường rợp bóng cây xanh, các đồi cỏ thấp và nhiều vườn hoa rực rỡ là phong cảnh đẹp cho các đôi chụp ảnh cưới. Bạn cũng nên tận dụng không gian giữa những khu chung cư cao tầng hay biệt thự để chụp ảnh. Thời điểm đông đúc nhất ở đây là vào cuối tuần và những ngày mùa hè trời xanh.



Bộ ảnh 'Chuyện tình Internet' được thực hiện tại khu Phú Mỹ Hưng.
*Trang điểm, trang phục thích hợp*: Áo cưới, trang điểm nhẹ nhàng, cô dâu nên vấn tóc cao và cố định tóc bằng ghim, kẹp vì chụp ngoài trời có thể bị gió thổi hoặc nắng nóng, khiến tóc không được đẹp như lúc mới chụp.

*Thời điểm chụp*: Ngày mưa hoặc ngày nắng đều có vẻ đẹp riêng nhưng khu vực Quận 7 đẹp nhất trong ngày nắng.

*4. Cánh đồng lau*



Bộ ảnh 'Hạnh phúc bất tận' chụp tại cánh đồng cỏ lau Cát Lái, Quận 2.
Nhiều cô dâu chú rể lại thích chọn những cánh đồng lau hoặc cỏ đuôi cong là nơi chụp ảnh vì khi lên hình, những cánh đồng mênh mông này tạo nên sự bao la, đẹp mắt. Ở Sài Gòn, các khu cỏ lau thường tập trung ven sông, qua cầu Sài Gòn hoặc cầu Phú Mỹ. Để tìm tới đồng cỏ lau ở Quận 2, bạn đi qua cầu Sài Gòn, rẽ vào Trần Não, rồi chạy qua đường Lương Định Của, tiếp đến rẽ phải đi hướng cảng Cát Lái. Khi bạn đi qua cầu Giồng Ông Tố sẽ thấy đồng cỏ lau bát ngát.



Bản đồ đường đi tới đồng cỏ Cát Lái. Điểm đến được ghi chữ A.
*5. Khu du lịch Bình Quới - Văn Thánh*



Bộ ảnh 'Kỷ niệm Bình Quới'.
Khu du lịch Bình Quới có không gian làng quê cổ với ao cá, dòng sông êm đềm, những sân vườn cỏ xanh mướt mát. Vì vậy nhiều đôi uyên ương đã chọn điểm đến rộng lớn này là nơi chụp ảnh. Công viên Bình Quới nằm ở số 1147 đường Bình Quới, Phường 28, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh, khi vào đây chụp ảnh cưới, các đôi sẽ phải trả phí dịch vụ từ 300 nghìn đống đến 500 nghìn đồng. Bù lại, ở đây có nhiều khung cảnh đa dạng cho bạn chụp ảnh.

*Trang phục*: Bạn có thể chọn áo dài hoặc váy cưới tùy thích.

*Thời điểm đẹp:* Những ngày nắng vừa phải để tránh bị mệt vì khu du lịch rộng và phải đi bộ nhiều.

*6. Bảo tàng TP HCM*



Bộ ảnh 'Anh chuột yêu bé heo' có những bức ảnh chụp trong Bảo tàng thành phố.
Khu vực bảo tàng thành phố với không gian trong và ngoài rộng lớn, kiến trúc đẹp là một gợi ý cho địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới của bạn. Nơi đây còn có lợi thế là nằm ở gần trung tâm, trên đường Lý Tự Trọng nên việc di chuyển giữa các địa điểm khác khá thuận lợi.

*Trang phục:* Vì khu vực cầu thang của bảo tàng đẹp nên cô dâu có thể chọn váy cưới có đuôi dài hoặc váy dạ hội thướt tha.

*Thời điểm đẹp*: Những ngày nắng để ánh nắng chiếu qua cửa kính bảo tàng, tạo nên khung cảnh sáng và đẹp.

*7. Thảo Cầm Viên*



Bộ ảnh 'Tình yêu đầu tiên' chụp tại Thảo Cầm Viên.
Thảo Cầm Viên có hoa cỏ, cây cối và không gian xanh, thoáng mát, là địa chỉ chụp ảnh ngoài trời được nhiều người biết đến. Khi tới đây, bạn nên tham khảo trước về phí dịch vụ hoặc các yêu cầu đối với chụp ảnh cưới. Địa chỉ của Thảo Cầm Viên nằm tại số 2B đường Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm, phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1.

*Trang phục*: Bạn có thể chọn áo dài hoặc áo cưới vì khung cảnh ở Thảo Cầm Viên khá đa dạng, có cả những góc theo phong cách xưa, cả những khu hiện đại.

*8. Những quán cà phê chụp ảnh cưới ở Sài Gòn* 

Ở Sài Gòn có nhiều quán cà phê sân vườn rộng rãi, với phong cách đa dạng, từ cổ điển, hiện đại, lãng mạn đến đơn giản, cầu kỳ.

bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước những quán cà phê được thiết kế, bài trí theo những phong cách khác nhau, từ hiện đại đến cổ điển, từ sân vườn đến phòng kín, từ nhẹ nhàng lãng mạn cho đến sôi động, mạnh mẽ…

*Một số quán cà phê có không gian đẹp, bạn có thể lựa chọn để chụp ảnh như:*

- Cà phê Cưới - Số 466/49 Lê Văn Sỹ, phường 14, quận 3
- Cà phê Country House - Số 18C Phan Văn Trị, phường 10, quận Gò Vấp
- Cà phê Me - Số 8A Lương Hữu Khánh, quận 1
- Cà phê Miền Đồng Thảo - Số 221A Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển, phường 8, quận Phú Nhuận
- ...



Không gian quán ngập tràn trong sắc màu hạnh phúc. Ảnh: Tiêu Phong
Còn nhiều các quán cà phê, nhà hàng đẹp khác ở trung tâm, cũng như các quận vùng ven. Khi có ý định chụp ảnh ở quán cà phê, việc bạn nên làm là gọi điện hoặc tới trực tiếp quán để gặp quản lý, trình bày ý định chụp ảnh của mình. Bạn cũng nên hỏi rõ giá cả và những yêu cầu của quán khi các đôi uyên ương tới chụp ảnh cưới.

*9. Chụp ảnh cưới lãng mạn ở công viên trẻ thơ* 



Bộ ảnh "Định mệnh" chụp tại TP HCM.
_* Mời các bạn độc giả hoặc các studio chia sẻ những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới tại TP HCM cũng như các tỉnh thành phố khác bằng cách gửi bình luận ở dưới bài. Những ý kiến hữu ích, thú vị sẽ được bổ sung hoặc tổng hợp thành bài viết riêng._

----------


## thietht

*Đừng bỏ qua những điểm đến sau nếu bạn muốn bộ ảnh cưới có những ‘shot’ hình ấn tượng.*

>> 6 địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới lung linh nhất hành tinh

*1.	Hàn Quốc*

Hàn Quốc là địa điểm lý tưởng cho những bạn trẻ thích phong cách chụp ảnh lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng. Một trong những địa điểm nổi tiếng nhất, được nhiều người tìm đến chụp ảnh cưới nhất là đảo Nami, phim trường của bộ phim Bản tình ca mùa đông với những hàng cây khi xanh mướt, lúc vàng rực, không khí trong trẻo. Thành phố Busan với biển xanh, nắng vàng cũng là ngoại cảnh lý tưởng cho những góc ảnh rộng, tình tứ. 




*2.	Singapore*

Không khí ở Singapore đặc biệt trong lành, vì vậy những bức ảnh chụp tại đây thường rất trong, và tạo cảm giác mát mẻ. Những cặp uyên ương đặc biệt thích lưu lại kỷ niệm của mình tại Singapore botanic garden (vườn bách thảo Singapore), nơi có cảnh quan khá đa dạng: cây xanh, hồ thiên nga…





Ảnh cưới với ngoại cảnh là Marina Bay Sands.
*3.	Phuket, Thái Lan*

Thành phố biển lừng danh Phuket ở Thái Lan không chỉ hút vô vàn khách du lịch hàng năm mà còn là “thanh nam châm” hút các đôi tình nhân, vợ chồng mới cưới. Họ đến đây để làm đám cưới, nghỉ trăng mật và tất nhiên là cả chụp ảnh cưới. Màn nước xanh trong vắt bờ cát êm ru khiến những bức ảnh cưới càng thêm thơ mộng. 




*4.	Nhật Bản*

Bờ biển Okinawa nắng rọi hay những cành anh đào xòa bóng, nở rộ sắc hồng khiến mọi bức ảnh cưới đều thêm phần ấn tượng mà chẳng cần bất cứ hiệu ứng nào. Cố đô Kyoto, thành phố Okinawa hay ngôi làng Furano với đồng hoa oải hương tím bạt ngàn là những gợi ý cho bạn. 




*5.	Bali, Indonesia*

Tại Bali, bạn sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn đa dạng cho ngoại cảnh ảnh cưới. Từ biển nước xanh mênh mông, tới những cánh đồng lúa bạt ngàn, trải dài khuất tầm mắt. Tất cả đều góp phần giúp bức ảnh thêm thi vị mà bạn chẳng mât công tạo dáng hay chỉnh sửa nhiều.

----------


## thuydn

*Cầu Long Biên*












*
Công viên Gamuda.*

Địa chỉ : Km1.5 Pháp Vân, Công viên Yên Sở, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội là một địa chỉ như vậy.

Với không gian thoáng, rộng đảm bảo khi chụp hình cưới tại đây bạn sẽ có những album ảnh cưới đẹp nhất:





*Đầm sen Hồ Tây*

Chụp ảnh cưới với sen rất công phu và khá vất vả. Thường các cô dâu, chú rể sẽ chọn buổi sáng sớm, lúc 5h30 sáng để bắt đầu buổi chụp – khi sen sớm mai tinh khôi nhất, còn đọng những giọt sương đêm.

 Vẻ đẹp của sen trong những bức ảnh vừa truyền thống, vừa hiện đại. Vừa sang trọng, cổ xưa nhưng cũng không kém phần tươi mới, lãng mạn hiện đại.













*Wonderland Gardens:*

Nằm cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 18km,1 không gian mới mang phong cách trẻ trung, đáng yêu. Mang đậm phong cách Korea. Có đầy đủ vườn hoa, quán cafe, cầu… và nhiều hơn nữa các góc ảnh cực đẹp đang chờ các photographer khám phá…

Địa chỉ : Từ nhà thi đấu Gia Lâm đi qua khoảng 1km đến Bệnh viện Hi Vọng rẽ tay trái, đến phố Sủi hỏi công ty may Nam Sơn… đến đây sẽ có biển chỉ dẫn vào Wonderland Gardens.





*Bên trong khuôn viên trường Đại học tổng hợp*







*Bảo tàng dân tộc học*






*
Nhà hát lớn, phố Ngô Quyền*





*Nhà Thờ Lớn*







Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu* - *Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------

